# Php download auch von .txt dateien



## Jared566 (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche einen Weg, wie man mit PHP sämtliche Dateien Downloaden kann. Über die link() kann man ja Dateien verlinken. Nur wenn ich zb. eine .txt downloaden möchte, öffnet er sie, aber läd diese nicht herrunter. Ich habe keine Lust immer den Weg ->Rechtsklick ->ziel herunterladen zu gehen ^^

Mit fruendlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## rockyko (7. Dezember 2009)

hi hi ...

Diese Methode sollte aber nicht so eingesetzt werden, dass die zum Download angebotene Datei über den GET-String angegeben werden kann, sonst steht möglichen Angreifern zum Beispiel evtl. auch der Download einer .htpasswd-Datei zur Verfügung. 

Also: Am besten im Zusammenhang mit einer Datenbank-Abfrage einsetzen.


```
$datei = "download_verzeichnis/download_datei.abc";
$dateiname = basename($datei);
$groesse = filesize($datei);
header("Content-Type: application/force-download");
header("Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=".$dateiname);
header("Content-Length:".$groesse);
readfile($datei);
```

wenn es erläutert werden soll dann einfach fragen^^

Gruß rockyko


----------

